# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 28/03/2007

## efouskayak

Λοιπόν νέα πρόταση, εκτός Δευτέρας ακούω ημέρες που θέλετε να πιούμε καφεδάκι στο Μικρολίμανο (Mecca) μετά την δουλεια εγώ φτάνω Πειραιά γύρω στις 1800 νωρίτερα δεν προλαβαίνω, αργότερα το συζητάμε φυσικά. 

Λοιπόν περιμένω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα εγώ μπορώ όλες τις μέρες εκτός από Τρίτη μετά τις 19 : 00

----------


## efouskayak

Τετάρτη, Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή 1900 Mecca Μικρολίμανο ?

----------


## Petros

Οποια μερα και να γινει ειμαι μεσα αρκει να ξερω την ακριβη μερα και ωρα κανα δυο μερες πιο πριν.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ είναι δύσκολο να είμαι γιατί απο την τρίτη θα είμαι πελλοπόνησο και το ΣΚ Νάξο.

----------


## efouskayak

> εγώ είναι δύσκολο να είμαι γιατί απο την τρίτη θα είμαι πελλοπόνησο και το ΣΚ Νάξο.


Δεν πειράζει θα εκπροσωπήσω εγώ τους admin.... μαύρο φίδι που μας έφαγε....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δεν πειράζει θα εκπροσωπήσω εγώ τους admin.... μαύρο φίδι που μας έφαγε....


XAXAXAXA

μια χαρά  :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ....
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ..... ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΑΣΑ??? Η' ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ? ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟ SITE.... ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΑ...

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ Η' ΤΙ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΤΕ....

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να πούμε για Τετάρτη (28/3/2007); Έχει κανεις πρόβλημα

----------


## evridiki

ΕΓΩ ΠΣΤΕΥΩ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΚ....ΓΙΑ ΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ? ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τελικά θα είμαι και εγώ εδώ

----------


## Petros

Ενταξει για Τεταρτη απογευμα στο Μικρολιμανο. Μη το αλλαξετε σας εφαγα.

Για το που ακριβως δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## efouskayak

ok και εγώ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

τελικά που και πότε θα γίνει η συνάντηση μας ????

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει Τετάρτη 18-3-2007 ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουντουριώτου 62).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Τετάρτη 18-3-2007 ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουντουριώτου 62).*


πόσοι θα είμαστε και ποιοι θα είμαστε ????

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν κρίνω από τα μηνύματα τουλάχιστον 4 (Νίκος , Έφη, Εγώ , Πέτρος).
¶ρα είμαστε πάνω από τρείς ... μέχρι και συνομωσία κάνουμε  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Καλημέρα μπορεί να είναι και η ευριδίκη αν έχω καταλάβει καλά....

----------


## Petros

Νικο και Παναγιωτη εχετε μεινει πισω 10 μερες. Το Πασχα θα αργησει για σας αν συνεχισετε ετσι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Νικο και Παναγιωτη εχετε μεινει πισω 10 μερες. Το Πασχα θα αργησει για σας αν συνεχισετε ετσι...


Δεν έχουμε μείνει πίσω ακολουθούμε το πατρώον παλαιό ημερολόγιο το μόνο γνήσιον όπως μας το παρέδοσε ο ...Ιούλιος Καίσαρας και όχι το αιρετικό νέο που εκτός από διαβολικό είναι και ..σωστό :Very Happy:  

Επίσης καταγγέλω τους κατασκευαστές πληκτρολογίων που βάζουν το 1 δίπλα στο 2, με αποτέλεσμα γράφοντας βιαστικά στη δουλειά να γράφω λάθη :Very Happy:  !

Τι λέτε να ανοίξω θέμα περι ημερολογίων κ.λπ. θα έχει λέτε ενδιαφέρον ένα θέμα με την εξέλιξη του ημερολογίου, της ώρας κ.λπ. για να γίνει συζήτηση;

----------


## efouskayak

> Δεν έχουμε μείνει πίσω ακολουθούμε το πατρόων παλαιό ημερολόγιο το μόνο γνήσιον όπως μας το παρέδοσε ο ...Ιούλιος Καίσαρας και όχι το αιρετικό νέο που εκτός από διαβολικό είναι και ..σωστό 
> 
> Επίσης καταγγέλω τους κατασκευαστές πληκτρολογίων που βάζουν το 1 δίπλα στο 2, με αποτέλεσμα γράφοντας βιαστικά στη δουλειά να γράφω λάθη !
> 
> Τι λέτε να ανοίξω θέμα περι ημερολογίων κ.λπ. θα έχει λέτε ενδιαφέρον ένα θέμα με την εξέλιξη του ημερολογίου, της ώρας κ.λπ. για να γίνει συζήτηση;


Ανοιξε να γίνουμε πάλι μαλλιά κουβάρια χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Petros

Γραψτε τη σωστη ημερομηνια και αφηστε τις φιλολογιες . Θα ψαχνουμε ποτε εχει ξανα 18 ο Μαρτης που να πεφτει Τεταρτη για να ερθουμε σε συναντηση.

----------


## lifesea

> *Τετάρτη 18-3-2007 ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουντουριώτου 62).*
> 
> 
> πόσοι θα είμαστε και ποιοι θα είμαστε ????


τι πινετε και δεν μας δινετε????

παπαγαλιζετε  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> τι πινετε και δεν μας δινετε????
> 
> παπαγαλιζετε


θα έρθεις μαζί μας  :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Θα ψαχνουμε ποτε εχει ξανα 18 ο Μαρτης που να πεφτει Τεταρτη για να ερθουμε σε συναντηση.


Δεν χρεάζεται η 18 Μαρτίου πέφτει Τετάρτη το 2009! (αν δεν πιστεύετε βάλτε σε ένα excel =WEEKDAY("18/3/2009";2) θα βγάλει 3 δηλαδή την τρίτη μέρα της εβδομάδς ξεκινώντας από Δευτέρα) :Very Happy:  




> Γραψτε τη σωστη ημερομηνια και αφηστε τις φιλολογιες .


*Τετάρτη 28/3/2007, ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62).*

----------


## lifesea

> Δεν χρεάζεται η 18 Μαρτίου πέφτει Τετάρτη το 2009! (αν δεν πιστεύετε βάλτε σε ένα excel =WEEKDAY("18/3/2009";2) θα βγάλει 3 δηλαδή την τρίτη μέρα της εβδομάδς ξεκινώντας από Δευτέρα) 
> 
> 
> *Τετάρτη 28/3/2007, ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62).*


*ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ*

----------


## Petros

> Δεν χρεάζεται η 18 Μαρτίου πέφτει Τετάρτη το 2009! (αν δεν πιστεύετε βάλτε σε ένα excel =WEEKDAY("18/3/2009";2) θα βγάλει 3 δηλαδή την τρίτη μέρα της εβδομάδς ξεκινώντας από Δευτέρα) 
> 
> 
> *Τετάρτη 28/3/2007, ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62).*


Ποσα ξερεις ποσα ξερεις. Ελα σε αυτη τη συναντηση και το 2009 θα το κανονισουμε παλι ιδια ημερομηνια.

Σου εχω καλη ερωτηση στην ενοτητα με τα τραγουδια. Να κανεις παλι τα κολπα σου να μου πεις αυτο που ψαχνω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ*


Η ύπαρξη ενός τουρκολίμανου σε απόσταση αναπνοής από την πρωτεύουσα του ελληνικού κράτους προκαλεί αναπόφευκτη δυσφορία στους εθνικά ευαίσθητους καιρούς μας · η προβληματική όμως αυτή ονομασία έμελλε τελικά ν' αποδειχτεί πολύ πιο ανθεκτική στο χρόνο και ριζωμένη στη συλλογική συνείδηση απ' ό,τι προφανώς υπέθεταν οι οραματιστές της αντικατάστασής της με κάποιο πιο ελληνοπρεπές τοπωνύμιο...
Για την ίδια την ονομασία "Τουρκολίμανο", η εγχώρια λαογραφία έχει προτείνει δυο διαφορετικές ερμηνείες. Σύμφωνα με την πρώτη, κατά τους δυο τελευταίους αιώνες της Τουρκοκρατίας στο συγκεκριμένο κολπίσκο επιτρεπόταν ο ελλιμενισμός μονάχα οθωμανικών πλοίων· κατά τη δεύτερη, άτυπος νονός ήταν ο τοπικός πειραιώτης πασάς που χρησιμοποιούσε την παραλία για τα μπάνια του χαρεμιού του - αποκλείοντάς την, εννοείται, από τα πονηρά βλέμματα και τις βλέψεις του φιλοθεάμονος περίοικου κοινού. Οποια από τις δυο εκδοχές και να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα, ένα είναι σίγουρο: η αντικατάσταση της επίμαχης ονομασίας σαφώς ενέπιπτε στην αρμοδιότητα της εκστρατείας που δρομολογήθηκε το 1909 για τον εξελληνισμό των τοπωνυμίων εκείνων της Ελλάδας που "μολύνουσι και ασχημίζουσι την όψιν της ωραίας ημών πατρίδος, παρέχουσι δε και αφορμήν εις δυσμενή δια το ελληνικό έθνος εθνολογικά συμπεράσματα, τα οποία οι αντίπαλοι λαοί μεταχειρίζονται εναντίον ημών". Τόσο η μεσαιωνική ονομασία "Φανάρι" όσο και η λαϊκή "του Κουμουνδούρου" ( από την ομώνυμη βίλα που δέσποζε στην περιοχή), διαδεδομένη στη διάρκεια του περασμένου αιώνα, δεν ικανοποιούσαν τα αρχαιοπρεπή ανακλαστικά της εποχής.
Η πρώτη λύση που προκρίθηκε έτσι ήταν η μετονομασία του Τουρκολίμανου σε "Μουνιχία". Η απόφαση πάρθηκε το Μάιο του 1926 από την "Επιτροπεία προς διόρθωσιν της ονομασίας των διαφόρων τμημάτων και γεωγραφικών σημείων του λιμένος Πειραιώς και των παρακειμένων λιμενίσκων, όρμων και ακτών, συμφώνως προς την αρχαίαν αυτών ονομασίαν" που είχε συσταθεί το 1924 από το υπουργείο Συγκοινωνιών. Πρόκειται για αρχαίο τοπωνύμιο, που στη διάρκεια του ΙΘ' άι. χρησιμοποιούνταν για να υποδηλώνει το γειτονικό Πασαλιμάνι - που ταυτόχρονα αποκαλούνταν επίσης Ζέα, ονομασία η οποία του αποδόθηκε οριστικά με την απόφαση του 1926. Η ταύτιση όμως του Πασαλιμανιού με την αρχαία Μουνιχία αμφισβητήθηκε έντονα από τους επιστήμονες της εποχής. "Το ζήτημα τούτο ελύθη οριστικώς υπό του καθηγητού και εφόρου των αρχαιοτήτων εν Πειραιεί Ιακώβου Χ. Δραγάτση", πληροφορούμαστε από το βιβλίο του Δημ.Σπηλιωτόπουλου, "κατά το έτος 1879 ή 1880, ότε εις τα θεμέλια μιας ανεγειρομένης οικοδομής παρά το θέατρον Τσόχα ανεύρεν όρον, όστις εκανόνισεν οριστικώς πλέον ότι ο λιμήν Μουνιχίας είναι το Τουρκολίμανον ή ο λιμήν Κουμουνδούρου" ("Ο Πειραιεύς και οι Δήμαρχοι της Α' εκατονταετίας", 1939, σ.115-6). Φαίνεται πάντως ότι, γιά άγνωστους σ'εμάς λόγους, το όνομα "Μουνιχία" δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα επιθυμητό από τους πολίτες της περιοχής, που συνέχισαν να αποκαλούν τον όρμο τους "Τουρκολίμανο".
Ανάλογη ήταν και η τύχη της - μάλλον βραχύβιας - ονομασίας "Λιμήν Κανάρη" που συναντάμε σε αγγλόγλωσσο τουριστικό φυλλάδιο της δεκαετίας του '60. Αντίθετα, η τομή που επέβαλε το 1967 ο χουντικός δήμαρχος Πειραιά Αριστείδης Σκυλίτσης, με τη μετονομασία του Τουρκολίμανου σε Μικρολίμανο, αποδεικνύεται μάλλον ανθεκτικότερη στο χρόνο - τουλάχιστον σε επίσημο επίπεδο. Μπορεί αυτό να πρέπει να αποδοθεί στα πατριωτικά ανακλαστικά που δημιούργησε έκτοτε η επιδείνωση των ελληνοτουρκικών σχέσεων, ίσως πάλι η συνταγή της επιτυχίας να οφείλεται στην παρήχηση της ιστορικής ονομασίας. Ούτως ή άλλως, η παλιά χουντική καραβάνα φρόντισε για την ομαλή μετάβαση από το παλιό στο νέο: "Εις το Μικρολίμανον (Τουρκολίμανον) διεμορφώθη χώρος προς ελευθέραν χρήσιν", διαβάζουμε σε έκθεση πεπραγμένων του Δήμου κατά την πρώτη χρονιά της "εθνικής αποκαταστάσεως".
http://www.iospress.gr/ios1996/ios19960211a.htm
Να το κάνω κι αυτό το θέμα μπάχαλο που λέει κι Έφη :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Η ύπαρξη ενός τουρκολίμανου σε απόσταση αναπνοής από την πρωτεύουσα του ελληνικού κράτους προκαλεί αναπόφευκτη δυσφορία στους εθνικά ευαίσθητους καιρούς μας · η προβληματική όμως αυτή ονομασία έμελλε τελικά ν' αποδειχτεί πολύ πιο ανθεκτική στο χρόνο και ριζωμένη στη συλλογική συνείδηση απ' ό,τι προφανώς υπέθεταν οι οραματιστές της αντικατάστασής της με κάποιο πιο ελληνοπρεπές τοπωνύμιο...
> Για την ίδια την ονομασία "Τουρκολίμανο", η εγχώρια λαογραφία έχει προτείνει δυο διαφορετικές ερμηνείες. Σύμφωνα με την πρώτη, κατά τους δυο τελευταίους αιώνες της Τουρκοκρατίας στο συγκεκριμένο κολπίσκο επιτρεπόταν ο ελλιμενισμός μονάχα οθωμανικών πλοίων· κατά τη δεύτερη, άτυπος νονός ήταν ο τοπικός πειραιώτης πασάς που χρησιμοποιούσε την παραλία για τα μπάνια του χαρεμιού του - αποκλείοντάς την, εννοείται, από τα πονηρά βλέμματα και τις βλέψεις του φιλοθεάμονος περίοικου κοινού. Οποια από τις δυο εκδοχές και να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα, ένα είναι σίγουρο: η αντικατάσταση της επίμαχης ονομασίας σαφώς ενέπιπτε στην αρμοδιότητα της εκστρατείας που δρομολογήθηκε το 1909 για τον εξελληνισμό των τοπωνυμίων εκείνων της Ελλάδας που "μολύνουσι και ασχημίζουσι την όψιν της ωραίας ημών πατρίδος, παρέχουσι δε και αφορμήν εις δυσμενή δια το ελληνικό έθνος εθνολογικά συμπεράσματα, τα οποία οι αντίπαλοι λαοί μεταχειρίζονται εναντίον ημών". Τόσο η μεσαιωνική ονομασία "Φανάρι" όσο και η λαϊκή "του Κουμουνδούρου" ( από την ομώνυμη βίλα που δέσποζε στην περιοχή), διαδεδομένη στη διάρκεια του περασμένου αιώνα, δεν ικανοποιούσαν τα αρχαιοπρεπή ανακλαστικά της εποχής.
> Η πρώτη λύση που προκρίθηκε έτσι ήταν η μετονομασία του Τουρκολίμανου σε "Μουνιχία". Η απόφαση πάρθηκε το Μάιο του 1926 από την "Επιτροπεία προς διόρθωσιν της ονομασίας των διαφόρων τμημάτων και γεωγραφικών σημείων του λιμένος Πειραιώς και των παρακειμένων λιμενίσκων, όρμων και ακτών, συμφώνως προς την αρχαίαν αυτών ονομασίαν" που είχε συσταθεί το 1924 από το υπουργείο Συγκοινωνιών. Πρόκειται για αρχαίο τοπωνύμιο, που στη διάρκεια του ΙΘ' άι. χρησιμοποιούνταν για να υποδηλώνει το γειτονικό Πασαλιμάνι - που ταυτόχρονα αποκαλούνταν επίσης Ζέα, ονομασία η οποία του αποδόθηκε οριστικά με την απόφαση του 1926. Η ταύτιση όμως του Πασαλιμανιού με την αρχαία Μουνιχία αμφισβητήθηκε έντονα από τους επιστήμονες της εποχής. "Το ζήτημα τούτο ελύθη οριστικώς υπό του καθηγητού και εφόρου των αρχαιοτήτων εν Πειραιεί Ιακώβου Χ. Δραγάτση", πληροφορούμαστε από το βιβλίο του Δημ.Σπηλιωτόπουλου, "κατά το έτος 1879 ή 1880, ότε εις τα θεμέλια μιας ανεγειρομένης οικοδομής παρά το θέατρον Τσόχα ανεύρεν όρον, όστις εκανόνισεν οριστικώς πλέον ότι ο λιμήν Μουνιχίας είναι το Τουρκολίμανον ή ο λιμήν Κουμουνδούρου" ("Ο Πειραιεύς και οι Δήμαρχοι της Α' εκατονταετίας", 1939, σ.115-6). Φαίνεται πάντως ότι, γιά άγνωστους σ'εμάς λόγους, το όνομα "Μουνιχία" δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα επιθυμητό από τους πολίτες της περιοχής, που συνέχισαν να αποκαλούν τον όρμο τους "Τουρκολίμανο".
> Ανάλογη ήταν και η τύχη της - μάλλον βραχύβιας - ονομασίας "Λιμήν Κανάρη" που συναντάμε σε αγγλόγλωσσο τουριστικό φυλλάδιο της δεκαετίας του '60. Αντίθετα, η τομή που επέβαλε το 1967 ο χουντικός δήμαρχος Πειραιά Αριστείδης Σκυλίτσης, με τη μετονομασία του Τουρκολίμανου σε Μικρολίμανο, αποδεικνύεται μάλλον ανθεκτικότερη στο χρόνο - τουλάχιστον σε επίσημο επίπεδο. Μπορεί αυτό να πρέπει να αποδοθεί στα πατριωτικά ανακλαστικά που δημιούργησε έκτοτε η επιδείνωση των ελληνοτουρκικών σχέσεων, ίσως πάλι η συνταγή της επιτυχίας να οφείλεται στην παρήχηση της ιστορικής ονομασίας. Ούτως ή άλλως, η παλιά χουντική καραβάνα φρόντισε για την ομαλή μετάβαση από το παλιό στο νέο: "Εις το Μικρολίμανον (Τουρκολίμανον) διεμορφώθη χώρος προς ελευθέραν χρήσιν", διαβάζουμε σε έκθεση πεπραγμένων του Δήμου κατά την πρώτη χρονιά της "εθνικής αποκαταστάσεως".
> http://www.iospress.gr/ios1996/ios19960211a.htm
> Να το κάνω κι αυτό το θέμα μπάχαλο που λέει κι Έφη



*Ηταν η μεσημεριανη ιστορικη σας ενημερωση απο το forum Naytilia.gr και τον Παναγιωτη.*

ΥΓ.
*σε παραδεχομαι.....* :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> θα έρθεις μαζί μας


εαν μου πει ο Πετρος να ερθω . . .θα ερθω  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Να ερθεις.

Πετρος.

----------


## lifesea

> Να ερθεις.
> 
> Πετρος.


....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
θα μου γνωρισεις και τα παιδια εεεε???  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Petros

Aν εισαι καλο κοριτσι και δεν αρχισεις παλι τα τρελα σου κατι θα γινει.

Εγω θα κατσω μακρυα απο τη θαλασσα παντως.

----------


## efouskayak

> Aν εισαι καλο κοριτσι και δεν αρχισεις παλι τα τρελα σου κατι θα γινει.
> 
> Εγω θα κατσω μακρυα απο τη θαλασσα παντως.


Κάτω θα κάτσουμε... πόση απόσταση ασφαλείας νομίζεις οτι θα έχεις  :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

Η μάλλον τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα ... πάνω θα κάτσουμε να δούμε και το παιχνίδι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Aν εισαι καλο κοριτσι και δεν αρχισεις παλι τα τρελα σου κατι θα γινει.
> 
> Εγω θα κατσω μακρυα απο τη θαλασσα παντως.





> Κάτω θα κάτσουμε... πόση απόσταση ασφαλείας νομίζεις οτι θα έχεις


Προς τος administrators  απαραίτητα εφόδια για συναντήσεις του Naytilia.gr:
         1) σωσίβιες ζώνες, για το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο αριθμό συμμετεχόντων και          με επιπλέον προσαύξηση 10% επί του μέγιστου επιτρεπόμενου αριθμού συμμετεχόντων          (η στρογγυλοποίηση γίνεται πάντοτε προς τον αμέσως ανώτερο ακέραιο).
        2) Ένα κυκλικό σωσίβιο με σχοινί μήκους τουλάχιστον δεκαπέντε (15) μέτρων.
3) Πνευστή σωσίβια σχεδία ή πλευστική συσκευή ή πρόσθετο (δεύτερο) κυκλικό          σωσίβιο με σχοινί μήκους τουλάχιστον δεκαπέντε (15) μέτρων.
4) Πνευστή σωσίβια σχεδία ή πλευστική συσκευή για το 50% του μέγιστου          επιτρεπόμενου αριθμού συμμετεχόντων, πρόσθετο (δεύτερο) κυκλικό σωσίβιο          με σχοινί μήκους τουλάχιστον δεκαπέντε (15) μέτρων.
        Τα εφόδια του παρόντος άρθρου, είναι εγκεκριμένου, από την αρμόδια Δ/νση          του ΥΕΝ, τύπου. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

χαχαχαχαχαχαχχα Παναγιώτη μην αφήνεις τον Πέτρο να σε τρομοκρατήσει... είμαστε καλά παιδιά μόνο εκείνος κινδυνεύει κανείς άλλος  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχχα Παναγιώτη μην αφήνεις τον Πέτρο να σε τρομοκρατήσει... είμαστε καλά παιδιά μόνο εκείνος κινδυνεύει κανείς άλλος


Παναγιωτη μην φοβασαι οπως λεει η Εφη....ο Πετρος εχει λερωμενη την φωλια του γι΄αυτο τα λεει αυτα...θα μας γνωρισεις και θα καταλαβεις ποοοοοσοοοο καλα παιδιααααααα ειμαστε :Wink:   :Razz:   :Wink:  

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Τετάρτη 28/3/2007, ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62)

*Πηγή Εικόνας: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr
*
**Συνάντηση Naytilia.gr για καφέ και  ...   ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα συμβεί!!!*

 Πηγή εικόνας: National Maritime Museum

----------


## lifesea

Πετροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο
τα μπρατσακια σου να φερειςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## efouskayak

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα κατάλαβα θα πέσει γέλιοοοοοοοοοοοοο με τον Πέτρο στην θάλασσαααααααααααα :Very Happy:

----------


## Eleni

Είχαμε πάρει εισιτήρια πριν 2 εβδομάδες για θέατρο (Ψέμα στο Ψέμα /Μουσούρη) δε θυμόμουν ότι ήταν για σήμερα και μάλιστα... 7.30 :Mad: 
Εγώ δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω

----------


## stw77

kalimera boys+girls.
den to kanonizoume kana savatokyriako, pou den doulevoume (toulaxiston ta apogevmata--thanks god!!!) na poume kai pio aneta kamia kouventa?

Stw77

----------


## efouskayak

> kalimera boys+girls.
> den to kanonizoume kana savatokyriako, pou den doulevoume (toulaxiston ta apogevmata--thanks god!!!) na poume kai pio aneta kamia kouventa?
> 
> Stw77


καλημέρα θα το κανονίσουμε μια άλλη φορά σαββατοκύριακο  :Very Happy:  παρόλαυτα η συνάντηση σήμερα είναι στις 1900 !!!

----------


## Stavros_K

AAAAAxxxxx
Πόσο σας ζηλεύω... κλαψ
Μακαρι να μπορούσα να έρθω αλλα λόγο περιοχής(Β.Ελλάδα) δεν βολεύει....  :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

> AAAAAxxxxx
> Πόσο σας ζηλεύω... κλαψ
> Μακαρι να μπορούσα να έρθω αλλα λόγο περιοχής(Β.Ελλάδα) δεν βολεύει....


Κριμα .... αλλα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις μπορεί να κανονίσουμε και καμμια συνάντηση Β. Ελλάδα άλλωστε ο Νίκος γυρίζει γύρω γύρω την Ελλάδα σε τουρνέ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stavros_K

Μακάρι  :Smile: .
Όποιος και αν βρεθεί εδώ πάνω (Ξάνθη, Αλεξανδρούπολη) ας στείλει κανένα π.μ.  :Smile:

----------


## Petros

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχα κατάλαβα θα πέσει γέλιοοοοοοοοοοοοο με τον Πέτρο στην θάλασσαααααααααααα


Me sykofanteite ston kosmo pou de me kserei. Ntropi sas.

Tha sas peripoiithw apo konta simera.

Ta espase pali o panagiotis me to xarti tou :Wink:  , alla to tragoudi de mou to vrike akoma xa

----------


## efouskayak

> Me sykofanteite ston kosmo pou de me kserei. Ntropi sas.
> 
> Tha sas peripoiithw apo konta simera.
> 
> Ta espase pali o panagiotis me to xarti tou , alla to tragoudi de mou to vrike akoma xa


Ντροπή και αίσχος... αυτο λεω και εγώ  :Very Happy:  

Εγώ δεν φταίω... η Lifesea με παρέσυρε  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Ντροπή και αίσχος... αυτο λεω και εγώ  
> 
> Εγώ δεν φταίω... η Lifesea με παρέσυρε


kai pono kai m'aresei eiste oloi... :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> kai pono kai m'aresei eiste oloi...


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα! :Very Happy:  

Να έλθετε εξοπλισμένοι!

----------


## lifesea

> Θα είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα! 
> 
> Να έλθετε εξοπλισμένοι!


εμεις θα ειμαστε.
ο Πετρος δεν ξερω.

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα και απο μένα, σας βλέπω τί ωραία που τα λέτε και απαντάτε ειδικά εσύ lifesea, που σε ξέρω τώρα, και σκέφτομαι τί κρίμα που δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω και εγώ σήμερα γιατί έχω κανονίσει θέατρο.* 
*Αν κρίνω από την Παρασκευή θα περάσετε πολύ ωραία!!!*

----------


## efouskayak

> Θα είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα! 
> 
> Να έλθετε εξοπλισμένοι!


Παναγιώτη... μήπως θέλεις και εσυ μια βουτιά  :Confused:  γιατι πολύ στον εξοπλισμό σε βλέπω  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> *Καλημέρα και απο μένα, σας βλέπω τί ωραία που τα λέτε και απαντάτε ειδικά εσύ lifesea, που σε ξέρω τώρα, και σκέφτομαι τί κρίμα που δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω και εγώ σήμερα γιατί έχω κανονίσει θέατρο.* 
> *Αν κρίνω από την Παρασκευή θα περάσετε πολύ ωραία!!!*


ειδες τι ωραια περναμε?
αυτο το show ηταν τσαμπα....στο σημερινο στην εξοδο πληρωνεται... :Razz:   :Razz:  

ασχετο και η Ελενη θα παει θεατρο σημερα.

----------


## Alex

*αααααααα κρίμα που δεν θα έρθει, είμαι σίγουρη ότι εσύ lifesea στεναχωρήθηκες εεεε???* 

*Πάντως σήμερα προσφέρεται για θέατρο, χαμός δεν θα γίνεται στους δρόμους λόγω του αγώνα και επίσης ορισμένα θέατρα έχουν δωρεάν είσοδο λόγω της χθεσινής "παγκόσμιας ημέρας θεάτρου".*

----------


## lifesea

> *αααααααα κρίμα που δεν θα έρθει, είμαι σίγουρη ότι εσύ lifesea στεναχωρήθηκες εεεε???* 
> 
> *Πάντως σήμερα προσφέρεται για θέατρο, χαμός δεν θα γίνεται στους δρόμους λόγω του αγώνα και επίσης ορισμένα θέατρα έχουν δωρεάν είσοδο λόγω της χθεσινής "παγκόσμιας ημέρας θεάτρου".*


τσαμπατζηδες.....

ρε δεν μιλατε μηπως πατε στην ιδια παρασταση?

----------


## sonia24

> Να πούμε για Τετάρτη (28/3/2007); Έχει κανεις πρόβλημα


εχασα κατι;;;;  :Confused:

----------


## Eleni

ναι σιγα μη πηγαινα θεατρο και έχανα τη συναντηση αν ητανε τζαμπε
18 ευρουδακια ειναι αυτα

ασε που για να βρεις στο συγκεκριμενο πρεπει να παρεις εισητηρια 1 μηνα πριν

να λεμε την αληθεια σπαστηκα
ολοι πανε τζαμπε θεατρο σημερα και γω πληρωνω
για να δω χαικαλη φιλιππιδη
http://www.athinorama.gr/theatre/dat...lt.asp?id=3671

*χανω και τη συναντηση*

ξυπνησα και στραβα
 ο ναυτης ειναι χαμενος δεν ξερω και γω που
ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωχχχχχχχχχ
 :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

> εχασα κατι;;;;


συνοψίζοντας σήμερα στις 1900 θα πιούμε καφεδάκι στο Meccaστο Μικρολίμανο ....  :Wink:

----------


## Alex

*χα χα χα, εκεί που θα πάω εγώ έχει εισιτήριο και τσουχτερό μάλιστα...*

----------


## Alex

*άντε καλά να περάσετε και αύριο λέτε και σε μας που δεν θα μπορέσουμε τα νέα*

----------


## Eleni

ωραια
ειμαστε και οι δυο... 
σημερα που ολοι πανε τζαμπε εμεις πληρωνουμε
μια χαρα





> *χα χα χα, εκεί που θα πάω εγώ έχει εισιτήριο και τσουχτερό μάλιστα...*

----------


## efouskayak

> *άντε καλά να περάσετε και αύριο λέτε και σε μας που δεν θα μπορέσουμε τα νέα*


Οπως ακριβώς μας τα είπατε και εσεις απο την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή μείνε ήσυχη.  :Wink:

----------


## Eleni

χαχα
αυτο σκεφτηκα και γω

αλλα ρε Εφη αφου δεν πέσανε πυροβολισμοι την επομένη σημαινει πως η συναντηση ηταν επιτυχία...




> Οπως ακριβώς μας τα είπατε και εσεις απο την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή μείνε ήσυχη.

----------


## efouskayak

> χαχα
> αυτο σκεφτηκα και γω
> 
> αλλα ρε Εφη αφου δεν πέσανε πυροβολισμοι την επομένη σημαινει πως η συναντηση ηταν επιτυχία...


Δεν το αμφισβητω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex

*μμμμμ πώς να το εκλάβω αυτό? τελοσπάντων εύχομαι να περάσετε καλά και εσείς όπως περάσαμε και εμείς την Παρασκευή που παρόλο που δεν γνώριζα τα κορίτσια, ρίξαμε γέλιο και δέσαμε σαν παρέα.* 
*Καλό σας απόγευμα λοιπόν.*  :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> συνοψίζοντας σήμερα στις 1900 θα πιούμε καφεδάκι στο Meccaστο Μικρολίμανο ....


δε με θελει εμενα με τιποτα. δυστυχως, παλι δε θα τα καταφερω. 
ας πω το κλασικο: επιφυλασσομαι για την επομενη φορα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελευταία Ειδοποίηση
*Σήμερα, 28/3/2007, ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62) (δεύτερος όρμος από αριστερά στο χάρτη)*
**
Πηγή Εικόνας: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr

*Συνάντηση Naytilia.gr για καφέ και ... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα συμβεί!!!*

Πηγή εικόνας: National Maritime Museum

Πηγή: http://www.boatsafe.com

----------


## lifesea

pioooooooooooooo megalo xarth baleeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## lifesea

o Petros poy einai OEO?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν Βρήκα :Sad:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

Δοκιμάζει τα μπρατσάκια του  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Δοκιμάζει τα μπρατσάκια του


XA XA XA XA XA XA XA

kai thn koyloyra toy

----------


## Petros

Na pate mones sas gia kafe.

Kala tha erthw na sas kraksw apo konta

----------


## efouskayak

Ωραία μου αρέσει που μπήκα να πω οτι θα καθυστερήσω.... τι κάνετε εδώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## efouskayak

Μια χαρά το καφεδάκι μια χαρά και η θάλασσα έ Παναγιώτη  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

τον ριξατε στο νερο???

sorry που δεν ηρθα,ειμαι με 39 πυρετο :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Petros

Μηπως ειχε ριξει κανεις εσενα στο νερο και μας κρυωσες?

Δεν ηρθες να τα ακουσεις απο κοντα...

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## lifesea

> Μηπως ειχε ριξει κανεις εσενα στο νερο και μας κρυωσες?
> 
> Δεν ηρθες να τα ακουσεις απο κοντα...
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


μηπως μου εκανε κανενας βουντου???

----------


## Petros

Εσεις οι τσουπρες ειστε ειδικες σε αυτα, εγω απεχω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλά ήταν στο καφεδάκι!  :Smile: 
Και χωρίς έκτροπα, φύγαμε όλοι στεγνοί!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

> τον ριξατε στο νερο???
> 
> sorry που δεν ηρθα,ειμαι με 39 πυρετο


και εγώ έχω την μικρούλα με πυρετό  :Sad: 

Μόνη μου να τον πετάξω δεν μπορούσα άσε που υπερτερούσε το αντρικό φύλο σε πληθος και δεν με έπαιρνε !!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¶ξιο παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!
Το παιδί της με 42 πυρετό και η Έφη στις επάλξεις των συναντήσεων του Naytilia.gr! :Very Happy: 
Όχι σα μερικους (ή μερικές;  :Wink:  ) που όλο λόγια είναι! :Very Happy: 
(Έφη ή Μπουμπουλίνα :Wink:  θα σε πουν ή γαϊδούρα!)

----------


## efouskayak

Το θέμα είναι οτι όποτε κανονίζουμε η μικρή όλο κάτι κάνει μια πυρετό μια δόντια... στο τέλος θα νομιζαν ότι είναι απλώς μια δικαιολογία για να μην έρθω, έτσι πεταχτηκα για λίγο άσε που είχε 37 ψεύτη Παναγιώτη, εσένα έπρεπε να πετάξω στην θάλασσα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ φταίω που το "φούσκωσα" λιγάκι για να σε κάνω να φανείς ηρωΐδα του site να σου στήσουν άγαλμα κ.λπ. κ.λπ. :Very Happy: 
Πας να κάνεις ένα καλό και βρίσκεις το μπελά σου!

----------


## efouskayak

> Εγώ φταίω που το "φούσκωσα" λιγάκι για να σε κάνω να φανείς ηρωΐδα του site να σου στήσουν άγαλμα κ.λπ. κ.λπ.
> Πας να κάνεις ένα καλό και βρίσκεις το μπελά σου!


Το έχω ζητήσει αυτό το άγαλμα απο τον Νίκο καιρό τώρα δεν λέει να μου το φτιάξει... άντε να δώ μπας και φιλοτιμηθεί τώρα  :Very Happy:  για πες και άλλα για πες να δούμε θα πιάσει?????????... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα,*
*τελικά ποιοί καταφέρατε να πάτε χτες?*

*και περαστικά στους άρρωστους*

----------


## Eleni

Τώρα εγώ ζηλεύω!!! Σε μια συνάντηση ήρθα κι είμασταν 5 γυναίκες και ο Νικος




> Μόνη μου να τον πετάξω δεν μπορούσα *άσε που υπερτερούσε το αντρικό φύλο σε πληθος* και δεν με έπαιρνε !!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Τώρα εγώ ζηλεύω!!! Σε μια συνάντηση ήρθα κι είμασταν 5 γυναίκες και ο Νικος


Εχθές συνέβη το ακριβώς αντίθετο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eleni

> Εχθές συνέβη το ακριβώς αντίθετο

----------


## Eleni

> Γιατι ???
> Δεν ηταν καλη η παρεα μας την προηγουμενη φορα??  Εεεε??


πιο καλά να είχαμε την αναλογία της Εφης... 5 γυναίκες 25 άντρες...
πως το βλέπεις και συ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

"Μια γυναίκα δύο άντρες κομπολόι δίχως χάντρες" :Very Happy:  
Ωχ δεν είναι το θέμα "Αγαπημένα Τραγούδια - Στίχοι" εδώ; :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

> πιο καλά να είχαμε την αναλογία της Εφης... 5 γυναίκες 25 άντρες...
> πως το βλέπεις και συ?


Εγω λέω κάποια στιγμή να καταφέρουμε να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί ....

----------


## efouskayak

> "Μια γυναίκα δύο άντρες κομπολόι δίχως χάντρες" 
> Ωχ δεν είναι το θέμα "Αγαπημένα Τραγούδια - Στίχοι" εδώ;


Δεν πειράζει θα το βάλεις και στο σωστό topic ολόκληρο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Εγω αλλη φορα αμα ειμαστε μονο μαντραχαλοι (εκτος της Εφης φυσικα), δεν ερχομαι  :Surprised:   :Very Happy:   :Cool:

----------


## Eleni

οκ λοιπον....
θα το κανονίσω ΕΓΩ

με την... lifesea  

μετά που θα
 θα  




> Εγω λέω κάποια στιγμή να καταφέρουμε να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί ....

----------


## efouskayak

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αντε να το δω και αυτό  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex

*και εγώ συμφωνώ να μαζευτούμε όλοι, και να γνωριστούμε κιόλας, γιατί εγώ δεν σας ξέρω όλους.*

----------


## Petros

Α δεν ξερεις τι χανεις  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sonia24

καλα εγω εχω μεινει στο : επιφυλασσομαι για την επομενη φορα...
οποτε ειμαι σε αναμονη για ωρα και μερα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αντε στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα έχω έτοιμο και το άγαλμα της efouskayak  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ¶ξιο παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!
> Το παιδί της με 42 πυρετό και η Έφη στις επάλξεις των συναντήσεων του Naytilia.gr!
> Όχι σα μερικους (ή μερικές; ) που όλο λόγια είναι!
> (Έφη ή Μπουμπουλίνα θα σε πουν ή γαϊδούρα!)





> Το θέμα είναι οτι όποτε κανονίζουμε η μικρή όλο κάτι κάνει μια πυρετό μια δόντια... στο τέλος θα νομιζαν ότι είναι απλώς μια δικαιολογία για να μην έρθω, έτσι πεταχτηκα για λίγο άσε που είχε 37 ψεύτη Παναγιώτη, εσένα έπρεπε να πετάξω στην θάλασσα





> Εγώ φταίω που το "φούσκωσα" λιγάκι για να σε κάνω να φανείς ηρωΐδα του site να σου στήσουν άγαλμα κ.λπ. κ.λπ.
> Πας να κάνεις ένα καλό και βρίσκεις το μπελά σου!





> Το έχω ζητήσει αυτό το άγαλμα απο τον Νίκο καιρό τώρα δεν λέει να μου το φτιάξει... άντε να δώ μπας και φιλοτιμηθεί τώρα  για πες και άλλα για πες να δούμε θα πιάσει?????????... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα





> Αντε στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα έχω έτοιμο και το άγαλμα της efouskayak


Είδες ...έπιασε! :Very Happy:  
Κι έφαγα και κράξιμο :Sad:  ... τι να πεις;  :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> Αντε στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα έχω έτοιμο και το άγαλμα της efouskayak


Εεεεεεεεεεε αντε πια ... καιρός ήταν  :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

> Είδες ...έπιασε! 
> Κι έφαγα και κράξιμο ... τι να πεις;


Κράξιμο??????? αν σε κράξω εγώ θα το καταλάβεις χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :Very Happy:  

τσ τσ τσ δεν μπορώ να σοβαρευτώ ούτε για 1 λεπτό εδωμέσα είστε παρεξηγησιάριδες τελικά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Κράξιμο??????? αν σε κράξω εγώ θα το καταλάβεις χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> τσ τσ τσ δεν μπορώ να σοβαρευτώ ούτε για 1 λεπτό εδωμέσα είστε παρεξηγησιάριδες τελικά


Έτσι σοβαρεύεσαι εσύ;;; Δηλαδή αν αστείευεσαι τι κάνεις;;; :Confused:  
Πάρε τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με! :Very Happy:  Σοβαρά το λέω!  :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> Έτσι σοβαρεύεσαι εσύ;;; Δηλαδή αν αστίευεσαι τι κάνεις;;; 
> Πάρε τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με! Σοβαρά το λέω!


Ε αφου το λές σοβαρά στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα φοράω και σκούφια ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?

*ΚΑΦΕΔΑΚΙ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 19/4/2007 ΩΡΑ 19:00 -MECCA-ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ*

``τα 2 Π να φερουν και τα μπρτσακια τους.``  :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?
> 
> *ΚΑΦΕΔΑΚΙ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 19/4/2007 ΩΡΑ 19:00 -MECCA-ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ*
> 
> ``τα 2 Π να φερουν και τα μπρτσακια τους.``


Μέσα !!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί!
Το ένα Ε να φοράει και σκούφια! Το άλλο Ε να βρεί μια καλή δικαιολογία αυτή τη φορά, όχι αρώστησα μεταξύ 1900 και 2200 :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί!
> Το ένα Ε να φοράει και σκούφια! Το άλλο Ε να βρεί μια καλή δικαιολογία αυτή τη φορά, όχι αρώστησα μεταξύ 1900 και 2200


λεγε λεγε...στο τελος θα δεις που θα καταληξεις....

----------


## sonia24

> Μέσα !!!!!!


απιθανη ωρα...θα ειμαι εκει. πως θα σας αναγνωρισω;;;;;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα δείς μία κοπέλα (ίσως και δέυτερη αν δεν είναι καλό κορίτσι) στη θάλασσα και τουλάχιστον δύο τύπους να γελάνε εκέι δίπλα :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> Θα δείς μία κοπέλα (ίσως και δέυτερη αν δεν είναι καλό κορίτσι) στη θάλασσα και τουλάχιστον δύο τύπους να γελάνε εκέι δίπλα


 
χαχαχαχαχα καλο! σοβαρα τωρα...διπλα απο ποιο καφε ειναι;; ενα σημειο αναφορας pls..... :Confused:

----------


## lifesea

> απιθανη ωρα...θα ειμαι εκει. πως θα σας αναγνωρισω;;;;;


θα μας γνωρισεις απο τα 2 ``Π`` που θα ειναι μουσκεμα..... :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> χαχαχαχαχα καλο! σοβαρα τωρα...διπλα απο ποιο καφε ειναι;; ενα σημειο αναφορας pls.....


Το Μecca είναι στο Μικρολίμανο δίπλα στο έξι... θα μας βρείς. :Wink:

----------


## sonia24

> Το Μecca είναι στο Μικρολίμανο δίπλα στο έξι... θα μας βρείς.


ok. περιμενω εξω η μπαινω μεσα;;; (θα το κανω σα τις ελληνικες ταινιες: θα κραταω ενα τριανταφυλλο για ανγνωριση!)  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Θα δείς μία κοπέλα (ίσως και δέυτερη αν δεν είναι καλό κορίτσι) στη θάλασσα και τουλάχιστον δύο τύπους να γελάνε εκέι δίπλα


Ρε γέλια που θα κάνουμε !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> ok. περιμενω εξω η μπαινω μεσα;;; (θα το κανω σα τις ελληνικες ταινιες: θα κραταω ενα τριανταφυλλο για ανγνωριση!)


Δες τα πμ σου !!!!

----------


## lifesea

Πετρο για πες στον Παναγιωτη τις συνεπειες του να βγαζει γλωσσα...ΒΟΥΝΤΟΥ.

δεν βλεπω συμμετοχη...ο Κυριακος εχει να φανει καιρο σε συναντηση... :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ok. περιμενω εξω η μπαινω μεσα;;; (θα το κανω σα τις ελληνικες ταινιες: θα κραταω ενα τριανταφυλλο για ανγνωριση!)


Θα φοράς (όπως και οι υπόλοιποι) σωσίβιο.

----------


## sonia24

> Θα φοράς (όπως και οι υπόλοιποι) σωσίβιο.


 
εγω θα το παιξω ανεξαρτητο μελος: δεν ξερω τιποτα, δεν ειδα τιποτα!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Θα φοράς (όπως και οι υπόλοιποι) σωσίβιο.


οι υπολοιποι δεν θα παθουν τιποτα,μην τους τρομαζεις. :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από το θέμα "Παιδί και Θάλασσα":



> (...)
> Το παν είναι η αρχή... να μην το πάρει με στραβό μάτι ... βέβαια αυτά ισχύουν σήμερα... παλιά μας πέταγαν στην θάλασσα και κολυμπάγαμε θέλαμε δεν θέλαμε ...


Χωρίς Σχόλιο (άλλη μια ιστορική στιγμή!!!) :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

> Από το θέμα "Παιδί και Θάλασσα":
> 
> 
> Χωρίς Σχόλιο (άλλη μια ιστορική στιγμή!!!)


Μην χαίρεσαι ... εγώ κολυμπούσα απο τα 5 μου στον Ιωνικό Νικαίας και στην συνέχεια στον Εθνικό Πειραιώς... άστο... άλλος θα πνιγεί....  :Cool:

----------


## lifesea

> Μην χαίρεσαι ... εγώ κολυμπούσα απο τα 5 μου στον Ιωνικό Νικαίας και στην συνέχεια στον Εθνικό Πειραιώς... άστο... άλλος θα πνιγεί....


και εγω  και εγω στον ΑΝΟΓ-ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ Εφη  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> και εγω και εγω στον ΑΝΟΓ-ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ Εφη


Ωραιότατα... οι υπόλοιποι μοιραστήτε τα σωσίβια  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Ωραιότατα... οι υπόλοιποι μοιραστήτε τα σωσίβια


xa xa xa xa xa xa xa 
Εφη εμπλεξαν με ΥΔΡΟΧΟΟΥΣ....δεν ηξεραν δεν ρωταγαν?

----------


## οπτήρ

Πέμπτη 190407 1900
Mecca, Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62, Μικρολίμανο - δηλαδή εδώ
Τηλέφωνο 210.4220138, 210.4190149
Affirmative  , αλλά όπως λέει και η sonia23, 



> απιθανη ωρα...θα ειμαι εκει. πως θα σας αναγνωρισω;;;;;

----------


## efouskayak

> Πέμπτη 190407 1900
> Mecca, Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62, Μικρολίμανο - δηλαδή εδώ
> Τηλέφωνο 210.4220138, 210.4190149
> Affirmative  , αλλά όπως λέει και η sonia23,


Θα ρωτήσεις την σερβιτόρα που κάθονται οι τρελοί του ναυτιλία αν δεν μας έχεις εντοπίσει και θα σου πεί !!!!

Ο πρώτος που θα πάει να ενημερώσει !!!

----------


## οπτήρ

> Θα ρωτήσεις την σερβιτόρα που κάθονται οι τρελοί του ναυτιλία αν δεν μας έχεις εντοπίσει και θα σου πεί !!!!
> 
> Ο πρώτος που θα πάει να ενημερώσει !!!


Ελήφθη, όβερ, ευχαριστώ

----------


## lifesea

> Ο πρώτος που θα πάει να ενημερώσει !!!


xa xa xa xa
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ Ο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ.... :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

την προηγούμενη νομίζω ήταν ο Πέτρος  :Confused:  
αλήθεια δεν έχει δηλώσει ακόμα αν θα έρθει η όχι ή εγώ κάνω λάθος  :Confused:

----------


## Petros

Πως δεν δηλωσα? Δεν ειπα οτι δεν ερχομαι γιατι σκιαζουμαι κ φοβουμαι?

Νομιζατε οτι κανω πλακα?

Δινω ΕΤΑ 19:02 AGW-WP-UCE.

----------


## Eleni

Θα έρθω κι εγώ
Το είδα το Mecca την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα
Ωραίο καφέ-μπαράκι
Νομίζω έχει δύσκολο πάρκινγκ αλλά ως εναλλακτική περπατιέται και απ το Φάληρο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει λίγο παρακάτω parking.

----------


## Eleni

Ωπς
τελειώνω 19.00 από Χαλάνδρι! Τώρα το θυμήθηκα
Anyway... με αυτοκίνητο, από εμπορικό κέντρο σε εμπορικό κέντρο με ανοιχτά μαγαζιά θα αργήσω πολύ.
Με τρένα μάλλον γύρω στις 8-8.30 θα τα καταφέρω
Είναι αργά;

Μέχρι πότε υπολογίζετε να κάτσουμε;
Εφη εσύ που έχεις και το παιδί;

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ 2100-2130 το αργότερο θα επιστρέψω στην βάση μου δεν ξέρω οι υπόλοιποι πόσο θα κάτσουν...  :Confused:  πάντως με αυτοκίνητο νομίζω θα έρθεις πιο γρήγορα...  :Confused:

----------


## Eleni

Δύσκολο το βλέπω τελικά...

Να το κάνω ανάλογα την όρεξη; Πειράζει κανέναν;
 :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και η Έφη την προηγούμενη φορά μετά τις 2000 ήλθε!  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

κοιτα και εγω 19:00 σχολαω και ειμαι Μαρουσι...19:30 θα ειμαι MECCA!!!
ATTIKH OΔΟΣ-->ΕΘΝΙΚΗ--->ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ

----------


## efouskayak

> Και η Έφη την προηγούμενη φορά μετά τις 2000 ήλθε!


Πάλι καλά που ήρθα να λές  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eleni

αλήθεια!;

....

θα με πάρεις και μένα;




> κοιτα και εγω 19:00 σχολαω και ειμαι Μαρουσι...19:30 θα ειμαι MECCA!!!
> ATTIKH OΔΟΣ-->ΕΘΝΙΚΗ--->ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ

----------


## Eleni

Πέρα απ τον αρχικό μου ενθουσιασμό... 

...σκέφτηκα πως δε βολεύει γιατί θα βγεις από έξοδο Κηφισίας...

αλλά ίσως να το κάναμε τότε 19.30; μιας και εσύ τότε θα μπορείς...
εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος λόγος που βολεύει 19.00 τα παιδιά...





> αλήθεια!;
> 
> ....
> 
> θα με πάρεις και μένα;

----------


## lifesea

> Πέρα απ τον αρχικό μου ενθουσιασμό... 
> 
> ...σκέφτηκα πως δε βολεύει γιατί θα βγεις από έξοδο Κηφισίας...
> 
> αλλά ίσως να το κάναμε τότε 19.30; μιας και εσύ τότε θα μπορείς...
> εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος λόγος που βολεύει 19.00 τα παιδιά...


επειδη μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινει με την δουλεια...δεν γινεται να παμε μαζι.
Το 19:00 ειναι υπο ιδανικες συνθηκες :Sad:

----------


## Eleni

ok
καταλαβαίνω

δεν πειράζει... θα ξεκινήσω κι ότι ώρα φτάσω
το ιώδιο μου κάνει πάντα πολύ καλό! και θα χαρώ να σας δω...
** 




> επειδη μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινει με την δουλεια...δεν γινεται να παμε μαζι.
> Το 19:00 ειναι υπο ιδανικες συνθηκες


ΑΑΑΧ ΕΙΠΑ ΙΩΔΙΟΟΟΟ...

----------


## lifesea

*ΚΑΦΕΔΑΚΙ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 19/4/2007 ΩΡΑ 19:00 -MECCA-ΜΙΚΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ*

----------


## Petros

Tha einai kanenas allos stin wra tou ayrio? Min paw k perimenw monos mou...

----------


## efouskayak

ορκο δεν παίρνω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βλέπω να βρίσκετε στο Mecca ...ένα σκελετό!
Εγγλέζοι όλοι! :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ότι βλέπω άυριο δεν έχω κάτι σημαντικό οπότε θα είμαι στις 19: 00. 
Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι τηλέφωνα "σκάνε" κατά τις 18:00 την ώρα που φοράς το μπουφάν για να φύγεις :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

> Από ότι βλέπω άυριο δεν έχω κάτι σημαντικό οπότε θα είμαι στις 19: 00. 
> Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι τηλέφωνα "σκάνε" κατά τις 18:00 την ώρα που φοράς το μπουφάν για να φύγεις


Που να δείς τι μπορεί να σου ζητήσει ένα πιτσιρίκι την ώρα που φοράς το μπουφάν  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

KALHMERA SE OLOYS...WS "PSARI" THA PROSPATHHSW NA ERTHW AYTH THN FORA KAI MALISTA KAI STHN WRA MOY.... :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

XRONIA POLLA KAI GENIKA KALHMERA SE OLOYS...WS "PSARI" THA PROSPATHHSW NA ERTHW AYTH THN FORA KAI MALISTA KAI STHN WRA MOY.... :Very Happy: [/quote]

----------


## sonia24

να ζητησω συγγνωμη, αλλα λογω ανωτερας βιας δεν ειναι ευκολο να ερθω. απλα για οικογενειακους λογους πρεπει να φυγω για το πατρικο μου.

----------


## efouskayak

1910 θα είμαι εκεί το αργότερο.....

----------


## lifesea

> 1910 θα είμαι εκεί το αργότερο.....


Εφη ο Πετρος πηρε παλι θαρρος δες στη Γενικη συζητηση.... :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Είδα είδα... αλλα σημερα παιδες δεν έχω χρόνο θα σας τα εξηγήσω απο κοντά...

----------


## lifesea

> Είδα είδα... αλλα σημερα παιδες δεν έχω χρόνο θα σας τα εξηγήσω απο κοντά...


...ειναι και τυχερος(για να μην πω τιποτε αλλο)  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Αφου ξερω ποσο με συμπαθεις.

Βλεπεις οτι δεν απαντω τοση ωρα που ειμαι πηγμενος κ εχεις σκασει ετσι?

Θα σε φτιαξω απο κοντα, αλλα θα εχουμε κ καινουργιο κοσμο οποτε μπορει να τη γλυτωσεις.

----------


## lifesea

> Αφου ξερω ποσο με συμπαθεις.
> 
> Βλεπεις οτι δεν απαντω τοση ωρα που ειμαι πηγμενος κ εχεις σκασει ετσι?
> 
> Θα σε φτιαξω απο κοντα, αλλα θα εχουμε κ καινουργιο κοσμο οποτε μπορει να τη γλυτωσεις.


ανυπομονω... :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Eleni

καινούργιο;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Nai nomizw eipan kai 2-3 nea atoma oti tha erthoun pou den ta exoume ksanadei, gia ayto to eipa.

----------


## Petros

Ηρθα και εφυγα στεγνος. Κυριος (με το Κ κεφαλαιο.-)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Και οι δηλώσεις ...Δηλώσεις!!!
*

----------


## efouskayak

Κύριοι αυτό το λένε ΜΕΓΑΛΟΨΥΧΙΑ !!!!!! μην είστε αχάριστοι ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να ανεβάσω το σκίτσο;;; :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

> Να ανεβάσω το σκίτσο;;;


Την έβαψες  :Mad:

----------


## lifesea

> Να ανεβάσω το σκίτσο;;;


εγω στην θεση σου δεν θα το δοκιμαζα... :Wink: 

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## lifesea

> Ηρθα και εφυγα στεγνος. Κυριος (με το Κ κεφαλαιο.-)


προσεχουμε την υγεια σας βρε... :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά αφού αμφιταλαντεύτηκα αρκετά  αποφάσισα  να μην ανεβάσω το σκίτσο (προς το παρόν , αν δεν είναι καλό κορίτσι ...βλέπουμε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

*Αυτό είναι μεγαλοψυχία!!!*  :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Τι τον ήθελα τον καφέεεεεεεεεεεεεε... μάτι δεν μπορώ να κλείσω και αύριο με περιμένει ο χαμόςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## efouskayak

> Τελικά αφού αμφιταλαντεύτηκα αρκετά αποφάσισα να μην ανεβάσω το σκίτσο (προς το παρόν , αν δεν είναι καλό κορίτσι ...βλέπουμε).
> 
> *Αυτό είναι μεγαλοψυχία!!!*


Και έχω και τον Παναγιώτη να μου ανεβάζει την πίεση...  :Very Happy:   !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού τελικά το παραδέχτηκες ότι σου αρέσει να συγχύζεσαι! :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

> Αφού τελικά το παραδέχτηκες ότι σου αρέσει να συγχύζεσαι!


Εγώ :Confused:   αααααααααααααα αλλού ήσουν μου φαίνεται άντε πρωί πρωί μου...
σε λίγο θα μου αποσυνδέσουν το P.C.... κανονίστε !!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Εγώ  αααααααααααααα αλλού ήσουν μου φαίνεται άντε πρωί πρωί μου...
> σε λίγο θα μου αποσυνδέσουν το P.C.... κανονίστε !!!!


don't worry ησυχα θα ειμαστε :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

μόλις σιγουρευτούμε ότι αποσυνδέθηκε! ...ορμάμε!

----------


## Eleni

Λοιπόν τα συγχαρητήρια μου στο νέο μέλος «*     ευρυδικη*» (στην Ευρυδίκη δηλαδή!)


  Παρόλο που τα πράγματα φαινόντουσαν άγρια... κι ενώ κυκλοφορούσαν φήμες για πνιγμούς και σαρκοβόρα ψάρια ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕ  και παρευρέθηκε στην συνάντηση χωρίς πολλά πολλά.



Στη συνάντηση παρευρέθηκα και γω, σχεδόν πρώτη φορά, αλλά δε πιάνομαι γιατί περίμενα πρώτα να γίνω τουλάχιστον δόκιμος πλοίαρχος έτσι ώστε να μιλάω από θέση ισχύος  :Very Happy: 


  Διαπίστωσα λοιπόν πως τα άτομα του «χώρου» είναι αυτό που λέμε ΚΑΛΑ παιδιά, ευχάριστα και όσο κι αν ακούγεται απειλητική η προοπτική συνάντησης μαζί τους... δύναται τελικά να βγεις από κει άβρεχτος...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> (...) Διαπίστωσα λοιπόν πως τα άτομα του «χώρου» είναι αυτό που λέμε ΚΑΛΑ παιδιά,(...)


Φήμες!!! :Very Happy:  

Τελικά στη χτεσινή συνάντηση ήμασταν εγώ, ο Petros, o οπτήρ ...και τα γυναικόπαιδα!!! Και φύγαμε όλόι στεγνοί!!! :Very Happy:  

Επιβεβαιώθηκε το "κληρονομικό χάρισμα" της lifesea για το ποιοί θα πάνε πρώτοι. Η επόμενη ερώτησή μου είναι ποια θα είναι τα νούμερα του loto στην επόμενη κλήρωση και αν γίνεται η επόμενη συνάντηση να γίνει σε καζίνο :Very Happy:  

Έλπίζω να ξαναδούμε σε συναντήσεις την Ευρυδίκη την Ελένη και τον οπτήρα!

Και η είδηση της συνάντησης η efouskayak ήλθε στην ώρα της! ¶ργησε μόνο 10' έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων, για να μην κακομαθαίνουμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

Ελένη, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.....Εγώ έχω να προσθέσω οτι τα πέρασα πολύ καλά και φανήκαμε σαν μια παρέα που γνωριζόμασταν καιρό... Ευχάριστο αυτό!!!!

Σήμερα είναι διαφορετικά. Το ψάχνω καλύτερα το site.....

Αν δεν βρεθούμε την άλλη εβδομάδα θα χαρώ να έρθετε στο πάρτυ μου!!! Είσαστε μια χαρά παιδιά...αν και "κάποια" :Wink:  φανταζεται ότι βλέπει τερατάκια στην θάλασσα.... :Wink:   :Very Happy:  . ασε που σχεδιάζει και παράξενα!!!! αναρωτιέμαι τι είχε στα καλλιτεχνικά... :Razz:  

(Εφααααάκι...πλακίτσα καααάνω, έτσιιιιι??)

Θα τα πούμε....
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Eleni

ΣΕ ΚΑΖΙΝΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΜΕΣΑ! :Smile: 




> Φήμες!!! 
> 
> ... και αν γίνεται η επόμενη συνάντηση να γίνει σε καζίνο


... αλλά σιγά μη θέλει η lifesea xaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Eleni

Τώρα που κοιτάς καλύτερα το site... μήπως ξανασκεφτείς αυτή την πρόσκληση χιχι




> Σήμερα είναι διαφορετικά. Το ψάχνω καλύτερα το site.....
> 
> Αν δεν βρεθούμε την άλλη εβδομάδα θα χαρώ να έρθετε στο πάρτυ μου!!!

----------


## Eleni

Α! Ο οπτήρ ήταν κι αυτός πρώτη φορα;
Δεν το ήξερα!
Τα συγχαρητήρια μου λοιπόν και στον Δημήτρη (Οπτήρ)... για την τόλμη του χιχιχι




> Έλπίζω να ξαναδούμε σε συναντήσεις την Ευρυδίκη την Ελένη και τον οπτήρα!

----------


## evridiki

> Τώρα που κοιτάς καλύτερα το site... μήπως ξανασκεφτείς αυτή την πρόσκληση χιχι


 

μαλλον να το σκεφτω εεεε??? αν ειστε καλα παιδια...θα σας καλεσω...θα δω την προοδο σας μεχρι τις 25-4!!!!

χιχιιχχιχιιχιχιχ :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

ερώτηση προς όλους....
εκεί που σας βλέπω όλους συνδεδεμένους και κάποιοι έχετε MSN γιατί δεν μου βγάζει πρόσβαση ενώ είμαι ήδη ενεργή στο ΜΣΝ?  :Sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι σχετικό και με το χτεσινό καφεδάκι. Όπως σου είπα και χτές ανοίγουμε στη δουλειά ένα explorer στο naytilia (τώρα με τις καρτέλες ανοίουμε μια καρτέλα, εγώ το έκανα από παλιά στο firefox) και όταν έχουμε λίγο λάσκα ρίχνουμε καμιά ματιά ή αν προλαβαίνουμε γράφουμε και κάτι. 
Αλλά στο MSN δεν συνδεόνται όλοι (πολλές φορές δεν γίνεται και στα εταιρικά δίκτυα) οπότε δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις. Η ένδειξη στους συνδεδεμένους νομίζω ότι είναι ότι ο χρήστης έχει δυνατότητα MSN, όχι ότι είναι συνδεδεμένος (έτσι είναι; έχω χάσει επεισόδια δεν χρησιμοποιώ MSN, έχω μείνει στο IRC ).

----------


## οπτήρ

> Έλπίζω να ξαναδούμε σε συναντήσεις την Ευρυδίκη την Ελένη και τον οπτήρα!


Κι εγώ ελπίζω να σας ξαναδώ. Χάρηκα που είδα νέους με τέτοιο επίπεδο, κατάρτιση και αίσθηση χιούμορ. Είχα ενδοιασμούς ότι (εξαιτίας και της διαφοράς ηλικίας, μη γελιόμαστε) θα ένιωθα λίγο misfit, εντούτοις ένιωσα σαν να σάς γνωρίζω χρόνια. Ηταν πάνω από τις προσδοκίες μου.




> Α! Ο οπτήρ ήταν κι αυτός πρώτη φορα;
> Δεν το ήξερα!
> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου λοιπόν και στον Δημήτρη (Οπτήρ)... για την τόλμη του χιχιχι


Δεν πρόκειται για τόλμη, μάλλον για άγνοια κινδύνου πρόκειται  :Razz: 

Οπως έλεγε και ο μακαρίτης ο Ντίνος Ηλιόπουλος στον "Ατσίδα", είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα

----------


## efouskayak

Λοιπόν είμαι μέσα... μόλις βρώ χρονο θα διαβάσω και θα απαντήσω σε όλους !!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  γιατι έτσι κάνει ο admin ΠΕΤΡΟ !!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Λοιπόν είμαι μέσα... μόλις βρώ χρονο θα διαβάσω και θα απαντήσω σε όλους !!!!!!!!  γιατι έτσι κάνει ο admin ΠΕΤΡΟ !!!!


Εφη μην ξεχνας την δηλωσει που σου εκανε χθες ο Πετρος *ΠΟΟΟΣΣΟΟΟΟ ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ADMIN...*  :Razz: 

xa xa xa xa xa xa xa

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Petros

> Λοιπόν είμαι μέσα... μόλις βρώ χρονο θα διαβάσω και θα απαντήσω σε όλους !!!!!!!!  γιατι έτσι κάνει ο admin ΠΕΤΡΟ !!!!


Ετσι σε θελω ολο το Σκ να απαντας.

----------


## lifesea

Εφη πηρε αερα παλι..... :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Εφη μην ξεχνας την δηλωσει που σου εκανε χθες ο Πετρος *ΠΟΟΟΣΣΟΟΟΟ ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ADMIN...* 
> 
> xa xa xa xa xa xa xa
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


Δεν θα πονέσει καθόλου ούτε που θα το καταλάβει  :Very Happy:  άστον να λέει οτι θέλει  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Παντα θελεις να συμμαχεις με την Termi για να με αντιμετωπισεις. 

Ησυχη ησυχη ησουν εχτες παντως, παλι στο forum ξεθαρρευεις.

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## efouskayak

> Ετσι σε θελω ολο το Σκ να απαντας.


Τσουπ πετάχτηκεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε....... πρόσεχε το γλύτωσες μία το γλύτωσες 2 ε μην είσαι αισιόδοξος και για την τρίτη..... :Wink:   Ι ll meet you la pisine !!!!!!! Παλιό αλλα καλό  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

> Δεν θα πονέσει καθόλου ούτε που θα το καταλάβει  άστον να λέει οτι θέλει


Πως με προλαβες εσυ παλι? Φευγω δε σας μπορω, παω για ποτο και ας ειναι το θεμα 'καφεδακι με θεα τη θαλασσα'.

----------


## efouskayak

Παρόλη την κούραση μου θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για την παρουσία σας εχθές και ας μου στοίχισε αυτός ο καφές αυπνία εχθές το βράδυ lifesea την άλλη φορά θα ακολουθήσω τα δικά σου χνάρια  :Wink:  

Χαρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα την Ελένη την Ευριδίκη και τον Δημήτρη (Οπτηρ) σε εσας χρωστάνε χάρη τα άλλα 2 ρεμάλια (το νου σας) (Κωνσταντάρας για πάντα !!!!) και γλύτωσαν την βουτιά... είπαμε να δείξουμε χαρακτήρα αλλα μυαλό δεν βλέπω να βάζει κανείς απο τους δύο άρα... δεν θα φταίω εγώ ούτε η lifesea φυσικά !!!!! 

Ευριδίκη μην τους ακούς οτι είμαι παρεξηγησιάρα... μην τους ακούς καθόλου....  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευρυδίκη άκουσε την Έφη, γιατί αλλιώς ...θα παρεξηγηθεί :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

Παναγιωτη . . . . το χρωμα της θαλασσας το ειδες στο Μικρολιμανο???

γιατι βλεπω εισαι περιεργος να το γνωρισεις. - *ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Παναγιωτη . . . . το χρωμα της θαλασσας το ειδες στο Μικρολιμανο???
> 
> γιατι βλεπω εισαι περιεργος να το γνωρισεις. - *ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΕΡΟΣ*


Καλά και στην επόμενη συνάντηση σαν τις γάτες θα έρθετε! :Very Happy:  

Κι ας ήρθε ο Πέτρος με το μαγίο του!

Δε φοβόμαστε έχουμε εξοπλισμό! Σαν αυτούς στο διπλανό λιμάνι (Ζεα):

Πηγή:http://www.zeaharbourproject.dk

----------


## Petros

> Παναγιωτη . . . . το χρωμα της θαλασσας το ειδες στο Μικρολιμανο???
> 
> γιατι βλεπω εισαι περιεργος να το γνωρισεις. - *ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΕΡΟΣ*


 
Ο *ΠΕΡΟΣ* ποιος ειναι παλι? Νεο μελος?

Καλωσοριζουμε το νεοτερο μελος του ναυτιλια *ΠΕΡΟΣ.*

*ΜΦΧ.*

----------


## lifesea

> Ο *ΠΕΤΡΟΣ* ποιος ειναι παλι? Νεο μελος?
> 
> Καλωσοριζουμε το νεοτερο μελος του ναυτιλια *ΠΕΤΡΟΣ.*
> 
> *ΜΦΧ.*


ΜΦΧ.
ΜΦΧ.
ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι λέτε για ένα ακόμα καφεδάκι για αυτή την εβδομάδα (Πέμπτη ή Παρακσευή, αν και το βλέπω δύσκολο) ή την επόμενη;

----------


## sonia24

ειναι δυσκολο για μενα. αν ειναι για την επόμενη πεμπτη στις 17 οκ.

----------


## efouskayak

Αν ορίσετε συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ότι αποδείχητκε στην προηγούμενη συνάντηση Πέμπτη γύρω σστι 1900 βολέυει τους περισσότερους. 
Λοιπόν τι λέτε για Πέμπτη 17-5-2007 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο;

----------


## sonia24

εκτος απροόπτου θα ειμαι εκει. επειδη μεχρι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω κατι στο μυαλο μου δηλωνω ότι κατα 90% θα ερθω.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εκτός απρόπτου θα είμαι και έγώ εκεί.

----------


## lifesea

να ερθω???
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
ή μηπως οχι ``2Π``??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ σε αφήνω να έλθεις!
Για τον Πέτρο δεν ξέρω, αλλά πες του οτι σου είπα εγώ να έρθεις :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Αντε ελα...Αλλα θα εισαι φρονιμη. Οπως φυσικα ησουν φρονιμη κ την προηγουμενη φορα.

----------


## lifesea

> Αντε ελα...Αλλα θα εισαι φρονιμη. Οπως φυσικα ησουν φρονιμη κ την προηγουμενη φορα.


γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι,
ευχαριστω - ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> Εγώ σε αφήνω να έλθεις!
> Για τον Πέτρο δεν ξέρω, αλλά πες του οτι σου είπα εγώ να έρθεις


xa xa xa xa xa 
εσυ ναφερεις την στολη σου.. :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει από την αρχή τη συζήτηση - νέος γαρ και κόβω βόλτες μπας και βελτιωθούν τα αντανακλαστικά μου (νέος στην παρέα να εξηγούμε) - περί τίνος πρόκειται ; 
> Μπορεί να με ενημερώσει κανείς πως δουλεύει το όλον σύστημα εδώ πέρα.


Καλώς όρισες. 
Κατα καιρούς κανονίζουμε και πίνουμε ενα καφεδάκι όλοι μαζί ή τουλάχιστον όσοι καταφέρουν και μπορούν να έρθουν  :Razz:  θα ήταν χαρά μας να έρθεις και όσα καινούργια μέλη μπορούν ώστε να γνωριστούμε και απο κοντά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Πέμπτη 17/5/2007, ώρα 1900 στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο (Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62) (δεύτερος όρμος από αριστερά στο χάρτη)*
**
Πηγή Εικόνας: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr

*Συνάντηση Naytilia.gr για καφέ* 
*...και παρόλα αυτά που διαβάσατε εδώ...*
...Τους Λαιστρυγόνας και τους Κύκλωπας,
τον άγριο Ποσειδώνα δεν θα συναντήσεις,
αν δεν τους κουβανείς μες στην ψυχή σου,
αν η ψυχή σου δεν τους στήνει εμπρός σου...





> (...)
> Mecca, Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62, Μικρολίμανο - δηλαδή εδώ
> Τηλέφωνο 210.4220138, 210.4190149
> , (...)

----------


## lifesea

2``Π``:==> ευτυχως θα κανει ζεστη και δεν θα κρυωσετε...μετα το μπανιο  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> 2``Π``:==> ευτυχως θα κανει ζεστη και δεν θα κρυωσετε...μετα το μπανιο


Κάνω ενέργειες ώστε να είναι και το Aquarius I για περισυλογή! :Very Happy:  
Τώρα ποιον (Π ή Ε) θα μαζεύει ...θα δούμε :Very Happy:  

Πηγή εικόνας:http://www.uspowerboating.com/

----------


## lifesea

ειπαμε τα 2``Π`` ....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή όχι εκτός θέματος αλλά εκτός ...χάρτη πάμε να βγούμε! (κατά το "εκτός πορείας") Θυμίζω ότι μιλάμε για τη *συνάντηση για καφεδάκι στο Mecca στις 17/5/2007 (Πέμπτη) ώρα 1900*. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.

----------


## efouskayak

Την Πέμπτη στις 1930 έχω ραντεβού για να γράψω το μικρό μου στον παιδικό σταθμό (μεγάλωσε μωρέεεεεεεεεεε) όταν τελειώσω θα έρθω απο το Mecca.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να αργήσεις σε συνάντηση;;; ... Πρώτη φορά σου ξανασυμβαίνει!! :Very Happy:  

Χαλάλι όμως ...άντε να μεγαλώσει λίγο ακόμα να γράφει και στο Naytilia.gr  :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

Απαπαπαπαπαπαπα γκρίνιαααααααααα μια φορά αργησα την δεύτερη είπα 1910 και 1910 ήμουν εκει.... ααααααααααααα 

αλήθεια ποιοι θα είμαστε? :Confused:

----------


## lifesea

> Απαπαπαπαπαπαπα γκρίνιαααααααααα μια φορά αργησα την δεύτερη είπα 1910 και 1910 ήμουν εκει.... ααααααααααααα 
> 
> αλήθεια ποιοι θα είμαστε?


οι γνωστοι - αγνωστοι...
Εσυ-εγω-2Π-....???

----------


## efouskayak

Ο Νίκος? Νίκεεεεεεεεε θα έρθεις?

----------


## lifesea

Εφη το blanco μην ξεχασεις για τα ορθογραφικα....

ΜΦΧ.
(παλι off topic ειμαι  :Razz: )

----------


## Petros

Μετα απο ολα αυτα που βλεπω μετανιωσα κ λεω να μην ερθεις τελικα.-

(Αν αργησεις παλι την εβαψες)....

ΜΦΧ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

αν όλα θα πάνε καλά θα είμαι και έγώ
και λέω καλά για ακόμα είμαι Νάξο

----------


## lifesea

> Μετα απο ολα αυτα που βλεπω μετανιωσα κ λεω να μην ερθεις τελικα.-
> 
> (Αν αργησεις παλι την εβαψες)....
> 
> ΜΦΧ


σνιφ σνιφ...
κλαψ κλαψ...
στο λεω απο τωρα θα αργησω.

----------


## Petros

7 και 12 κλεινουν οι πυλες. Εκτος αν εχεις μωρο και εσυ και δεν το ξερουμε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος θα τηρηθεί "ακαδημαϊκό τέταρτο" αργοπορίες γίνονται δεκτές μόνο για σοβαρούς οικογενειακούς λόγους (μητρότητα κ.λπ.). Lifesea επειδή από ότι κατάλαβες είμαι στις καλές μου (μέχρι σκάφος για να σε περισυλέξει ψάχνω να βρώ) μπορείς να αργήσεις αν ...μέχρι την Πέμπτη έχεις παιδί! :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος θα τηρηθεί "ακαδημαϊκό τέταρτο" αργοπορίες γίνονται δεκτές μόνο για σοβαρούς οικογενειακούς λόγους (μητρότητα κ.λπ.). Lifesea επειδή από ότι κατάλαβες είμαι στις καλές μου (μέχρι σκάφος για να σε περισυλέξει ψάχνω να βρώ) μπορείς να αργήσεις αν ...μέχρι την Πέμπτη έχεις παιδί!


παλι βγαζετε γλωσσα ε?

----------


## sonia24

εγω θα ειμαι παντως...μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι...

----------


## Petros

Ποιοι ειμαστε οι σιγουροι μεχρι στιγμης? Απο ο,τι ειδα ειμαστε οι εξης:

efouskayak (αργοπορημενη...τελος παντων)
Nikos (αυτο του ελειπε να μην ερθει...)
lifesea (τελος παντων σκετο...χατηρικως)
Παναγιώτης (ελα στην ωρα σου να μην περιμενω μονος μου)
Sonia 23 (ή πιο σωστα Sonia 24 και κατι)
Η αφεντια μου (οπως παντα στην ωρα μου ETA 19:00 AGW-WP-UCE).

Ξεχασα κανεναν? Κανενα αλλο καινουργιο ή παλιο μελος που θελει να ερθει να το γνωρισουμε? Εγω προσωπικα δε δαγκωνω αλλα για τους αλλους / αλλες δεν μπορω να εγγυηθω (WOG = WITHOUT GUARANTEE).

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα ερχόμουν και εγώ ο mastrokostas 120 και κάτι ,αλλά έχω οδοντίατρο. Χαρά μου να σας γνωρίσω, αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν και δική σας . 

Ίσως την επόμενη φορά .
Να περάσετε καλά ,και φρόνιμα ! :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σήμερα 17-5-2007 ώρα 19: 00 συνάντηση για καφεδάκι στο Mecca στο Τουρκολίμανο Ακτή Κουμουνδούρου 62.

----------


## efouskayak

> Θα ερχόμουν και εγώ ο mastrokostas 120 και κάτι ,αλλά έχω οδοντίατρο. Χαρά μου να σας γνωρίσω, αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν και δική σας . 
> 
> Ίσως την επόμενη φορά .
> Να περάσετε καλά ,και φρόνιμα !


Ευχαριστούμε την επόμενη φορά σε περιμένουμε  :Razz:

----------


## evridiki

> Ποιοι ειμαστε οι σιγουροι μεχρι στιγμης? Απο ο,τι ειδα ειμαστε οι εξης:
> 
> Ξεχασα κανεναν?


 
Την Ευρυδικη!!!!!
Απλα θα αργησω λογω δουλειας... :Mad:

----------


## efouskayak

Οσο περισσότεροι έρθετε τόσο καλύτερα γιατι έχουμε αρκετά θέματα προς συζήτηση.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο να μην μπορέσω να έρθω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλά ήταν τελικά! Γνωρίσαμε την Efi τη sonia24+  :Very Happy:  Και κατάφερε να είναι και ο Νίκος (όπως λένε "κατάφερε να είναι απόψε κοντά μας"). 
Να συγχαρώ και από εδώ τον Πέτρο για την προαγωγή του σε super moderator που αποφασίστηκε, και να τον συμβουλέψω να μην είναι τόσο κακός όπως απόψε που έκανε τη Lifesea να φοβηθεί και να μην έρθει :Very Happy:  Ελπίζω να μην της κάνει και ban (τώρα που είναι Super μπορεί;;; )!!!
Για τις υπόλοιπες ανακοινώσεις στην ώρα τους!!!

----------


## Eleni

κι άλλη Εφηηη? who is Εφη??
...συγχαρητήρια Πέτρο...
έχω μια κρυφή χαρά....χαχαχαχα

αααα και εσύ Παναγιώτη!!!!!!!
Συγχαρητήρια επίσης!!!
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Ελα ρε παιδιά... ένα ένα σας βλέπω!!! Και η Ευρυδίκη!
Συγχαρητήριααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααααααααααααα
:-)




> Καλά ήταν τελικά! Γνωρίσαμε την Efi τη sonia24+  Και κατάφερε να είναι και ο Νίκος (όπως λένε "κατάφερε να είναι απόψε κοντά μας"). 
> Να συγχαρώ και από εδώ τον Πέτρο για την προαγωγή του σε super moderator που αποφασίστηκε, και να τον συμβουλέψω να μην είναι τόσο κακός όπως απόψε που έκανε τη Lifesea να φοβηθεί και να μην έρθει Ελπίζω να μην της κάνει και ban (τώρα που είναι admin μπορεί)!!!
> Για τις υπόλοιπες ανακοινώσεις στην ώρα τους!!!

----------


## sonia24

δε φτανει που απο 23 εγινα 24 επρεπε να βαλεις και +++++;;;;;;

σκετο 24 βρε Παναγιώτη... :Very Happy:  

περα απο αυτο, χαρηκα πολυ που γνωρισα τα παιδια και ελπιζω να καταφερω να ερθω και σε επομενες συναντησεις.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Καλά ήταν τελικά! Γνωρίσαμε την Efi τη sonia24+  Και κατάφερε να είναι και ο Νίκος (όπως λένε "κατάφερε να είναι απόψε κοντά μας"). 
> Να συγχαρώ και από εδώ τον Πέτρο για την προαγωγή του σε super moderator που αποφασίστηκε, και να τον συμβουλέψω να μην είναι τόσο κακός όπως απόψε που έκανε τη Lifesea να φοβηθεί και να μην έρθει Ελπίζω να μην της κάνει και ban (τώρα που είναι admin μπορεί)!!!
> Για τις υπόλοιπες ανακοινώσεις στην ώρα τους!!!


καλημερα,
συγνωμη που δεν ηρθα αλλα εφυγα αργα απο το γραφειο...και μετα πηγα στο event της EASY CRUISE

----------


## Petros

Εχασες παντως περασαμε πολυ ωραια και καναμε κ εποικοδομητικες κ μη συζητησεις.

----------


## Eleni

:-)
πως θα γίνει να μάθουμε τις... μη επικοδομητικες;;;; χαχαχα




> Εχασες παντως περασαμε πολυ ωραια και καναμε κ εποικοδομητικες κ μη συζητησεις.

----------


## Petros

Δε θα γινει οποιος ηρθε ηρθε τερμα τα χαρισματα. Θα γινω αυστηρος απο δω κ μπρος (αν και δε μου παει).

----------


## mastrokostas

> καλημερα,
> συγνωμη που δεν ηρθα αλλα εφυγα αργα απο το γραφειο...και μετα πηγα στο event της EASY CRUISE


Πρέπει να πέρασες  καλά !Πήγε κάποιος φίλος και μου είπε !

----------


## lifesea

> Πρέπει να πέρασες  καλά !Πήγε κάποιος φίλος και μου είπε !


ηταν πολυ καλα...!!!

----------


## Eleni

:Surprised: 
πάω να κρυφτώ!



> Δε θα γινει οποιος ηρθε ηρθε τερμα τα χαρισματα. Θα γινω αυστηρος απο δω κ μπρος (αν και δε μου παει).

----------


## Petros

Δεν μπορεις να κρυφτεις αλλα προσπαθησε.

Επομενη συναντηση/προσκληση απο ο,τι κανονιστηκε θα ειναι στον ιστιοπλοικο ομιλο Πειραια για οποιον ενδιαφερεται, οπου θα γινει κ ενημερωση περι ιστιοπλοιας, εκπαιδευσης κτλ. (Εγω αραχτος με ενα southern βασικα στο ιστιοπλοικο θελω να ειμαι αλλα τελος παντων...)

Εχει ανοιχτει κ σχετικο θεμα απο την Ευρυδικη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δε θα γινει οποιος ηρθε ηρθε τερμα τα χαρισματα. Θα γινω αυστηρος απο δω κ μπρος (αν και δε μου παει).


Μέσα στα προνόμια του Super Moderator σε σχέση με αυτά του απλού Moderator είναι ότι αν κάποιο μέλος δεν συμορφώνεται με το πνέυμα της συζήτησης να το βουτά από το μαλλί και να το πετά στη θάλασσα.  :Very Happy:  
Και τώρα με τις ιστιοπλοΐες να προσέχετε "την ώρα του τακ" :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αντιγράφω από το θέμα *Πρόσκληση για ενημέρωση περί Ιστιοπλοίας*  σην ενότητα *Ιστιοπλοΐα - Yaghting*




> *Στις 13 Ιουνιου 2007 και ωρα 7.30μ.μ. συναντηση στον Ιστιοπλοικο Ομιλο Πειραια (Ι.Ο.Π.), στο Μικρολιμανο (στο εστιατοριο), για καφε και ενημερωση περι του αθληματος της Ιστιοπλοιας αλλα και γνωριμια μεταξυ μας...παλαιων και νεων μελων του naytilia.gr*


Όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται ας το δηλώσουν στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------

